# Recent sig



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been making sigs for a while now and this is a recent one I did.

Note: Look at my signature.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

That's really original. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From Pink Floyd isn't it?


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope its actually a group callled Daft Punk.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

I meant Daft Punk xD A friend of mine listens to it. I don't know why I sayd Pink Floyd tough. With wich program do you make your signatures?


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 9, 2009)

DAFT PUNK IS FRIGGIN' AWESOME!


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

I used Photoshop CS3 to make it.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm.. Kay, I'll stick with GIMP for a while, I think Pohotshop CS3 is much harder then GIMP and I'm still a NewB


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 9, 2009)

I started using GIMP 4 months ago. I have been testing and experimenting with it to see what kind of results I can get. 

Here is one I did a month ago. Hope this is safe.


----------



## Sstew (Aug 9, 2009)

That last one is great, So is the Daft punk one. Yeah stick with CS3 or Photoshop in general. it isn't as user friendly but is much better IMO.


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Sstew. I actually prefer Photoshop over GIMP because i pretty much know its interface from using it over the years.


Here is another one I did in PS. I am known as that user name on other fourms.


----------



## Splych (Aug 10, 2009)

Saw none but the last one and the second last one. Both are nice... I would suggest adding a border to the last one... A little too black for me xP


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 10, 2009)

XMETALGEARX said:
			
		

> I started using GIMP 4 months ago. I have been testing and experimenting with it to see what kind of results I can get.
> 
> Here is one I did a month ago. Hope this is safe.



Lol there's to way i can ever make that with GIMP.


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 10, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Saw none but the last one and the second last one. Both are nice... I would suggest adding a border to the last one... A little too black for me xP
> 
> LOL I knew I was forgetting something.
> 
> ...




Actually it really wasn't that hard. If you want i can make a tut for you on how to do it. I'll even make it into a video if you'd like.


----------



## Splych (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha. I won't mind reading/watching that tutorial either. Make it a picture one. Videos are too... Movey. Like they move too much xDD


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 10, 2009)

XMETALGEARX said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. Thats nice =] A video would be nice, but I'll think I'll stick with my Roxas avatar and sig, I have them for about a day xD My first made sig.


----------



## ichigo Kurusaki (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks awesome


----------

